

Why Multitasking May Make You Less Productive - Garbage
http://mashable.com/2011/08/24/multitasking-productivity/

======
netlemurde
This is nothing new.

"... Brain activation for listening is cut in half if the person is trying to
process visual input at the same time. A recent study at The British Institute
of Psychiatry showed that checking your email while performing another
creative task decreases your IQ in the moment 10 points. That is the
equivalent of not sleeping for 36 hours—more than twice the impact of smoking
marijuana..."

Taken from [http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2008/05/25/the-
multitas...](http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2008/05/25/the-multitasking-
virus-and-the-end-of-learning-part-1/)

------
bennesvig
Multitasking is highly inefficient, but multiplexing can be great. Kevin Kelly
wrote a good post about it.

[http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2011/03/multiplexing_...](http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2011/03/multiplexing_vs.php)

